# Glocks business must really be good.



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

Had a new G43 on order for over 6 weeks. Store said Glock is over whelmed with orders and can't keep up. Especially with the G43. Anyone else dealing with a Glock delayed order?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

It seems to go in waves. When I bought mine it was the last one my store had. The guy before me bought 2. I really like mine. With some practice it is a accurate pistol and extremely reliable.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Think it depends on the model quite a bit too. Noticed at my local shop there are lots of full-sized models available, but the subs are harder to come by except for the 26.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Well the Glock 43 is still there 'Glock of the Day" so that's probably the reason. The other models have been out for years. I can probably walk in 20 straight shops and pick up a 19, 17, 26, and most of their counterparts.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

"Glock Envy" never in short supply.



Cait43 said:


>


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

Went to Gander Mtn. this AM and they have full size Glocks but the 43s, 26's etc . are all backordered. No one around here has the CCP type Glocks.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I got a chance to shoot a G43, last weekend. They are OK - nothing really special, but a nice subcompact pistol, with nice smooth lines. I got to compare side by side with my XDs .45 and the S&W Shield that I replaced the trigger and sear with Apex parts. Honestly, the G43 is about equal to the XDs and would be superior to the Shield, were it not for the work I did on the Shield to make it suit me, personally. It took an additional $140 to make the Shield equal to (or better than, in my case) the Glock, which make the three pistols about equal in price.


----------

